# Best Cornhole Plans for Woodworkers?



## nogeel (Jun 22, 2015)

Most plans for cornhole seem to be aimed at non-woodworkers wanting to make the simplest cheapest cornhole boards possible using may pocket hole jig 2×4 and plywood. I was curious what folks have done when they have a complete shop. What material make sense to spend extra money? My current thought is potentially box joints and a rabbet to inset the plywood top.

I was just curious how nice and how far folks have gone to make them?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

My advise would be to keep your guard up and be prepared to use fisticuffs you think you might be on the receiving end…. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I used 2×4 but found good ones that I planned little on each side and ripped square. I used butt joints and deck screws for joints. The plywood used was Aruaco ply which is a very good plywood with good surface and almost no voids. I also used a primer and very good exterior paint.

I would not use a rabbit joint as it will leave a seam for the bags to catch on. Could you use box joints or dovetails or something like that….yes…but why. Mine is just butt joints but they fit well and it looks good.

But like everything else in woodworking, make it the way you want. The goal is to have a game to play unless you want to make a piece to show off your skills.


----------



## ste6168 (Mar 12, 2015)

I have built sets with maple frames, planed to 3/4" and 1/2" maple veneered ply. However, no special joints or anything. TBIII glue and kreg jig together, and I also build my sets to be "nesting." One frame is inset about 3/4" so that the boards fit inside on another. There is nothing really crazy about my sets, except they are nesting and slightly nicer materials. I have built about 5/6 sets in the past several years. I would care if I never built another.

If I ever have enough spare time though, I would love to build a truly nice set, similar to the Colter Atelier boards. They are beautiful, but come at a cost.

http://www.colteratelier.com/


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

You are making it. I would make it from whatever I wanted and use whatever joinery I wanted. I really like the one ste168 has shown.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> I have built sets with maple frames, planed to 3/4" and 1/2" maple veneered ply. However, no special joints or anything. TBIII glue and kreg jig together, and I also build my sets to be "nesting." One frame is inset about 3/4" so that the boards fit inside on another. There is nothing really crazy about my sets, except they are nesting and slightly nicer materials. I have built about 5/6 sets in the past several years. I would care if I never built another.
> 
> If I ever have enough spare time though, I would love to build a truly nice set, similar to the Colter Atelier boards. They are beautiful, but come at a cost.
> 
> ...


is that a bubble level inlaid into it ?


----------



## ste6168 (Mar 12, 2015)

> I have built sets with maple frames, planed to 3/4" and 1/2" maple veneered ply. However, no special joints or anything. TBIII glue and kreg jig together, and I also build my sets to be "nesting." One frame is inset about 3/4" so that the boards fit inside on another. There is nothing really crazy about my sets, except they are nesting and slightly nicer materials. I have built about 5/6 sets in the past several years. I would care if I never built another.
> 
> If I ever have enough spare time though, I would love to build a truly nice set, similar to the Colter Atelier boards. They are beautiful, but come at a cost.
> 
> ...


You are correct. Their sets sell for like 3k. Check out their website. Pretty wild, honestly. I personally would be scared to play cornhole on them, would just want to look at them.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Hmmm … $2750 with tax for me. Free shipping, so there is that.

Truly, some people DO have too much money.


----------



## Tideline77 (Apr 15, 2016)

What method is used to make the circle ?
Would you laminate a square piece from small stock and then cut the circle out ?

If yes ?

What method to cut a perfect circle ? Inside and outside ?
A band saw with a narrow blade ? 
Then sanded inside and out side the circle ?

If you don't mind a rookie question ?


----------



## emilime75 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hey, folks, new guy here and this is my first post.

Just thought I'd share the last project I've completed which is a set of corn hole boards. Built from Amber Plyboo, aluminum inserts, sprayed with clear lacquer in satin. I planned on doing more with the aluminum, but I ran into difficulties and out of time. These were a house warming present for good friends.


































































> What method is used to make the circle ?
> 
> If you don t mind a rookie question ?
> 
> - Tideline77


Tideline, I find it best to cut circles using a router with a straight bit and a circle jig. I use the Jasper.


----------



## nogeel (Jun 22, 2015)

Are these guys using solid wood? How are they keeping the joints in the frame and panel tight without any expansion?

http://www.colteratelier.com/


----------



## Tideline77 (Apr 15, 2016)

Looks great Emilime75

Thanks for the info also


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Don't skimp on the top. Too thin and it will be a trampoline, the bean bags will bounce right off.


----------



## nogeel (Jun 22, 2015)

I ended up watching the video on their site and answered my own question. They used plywood and made a book and slip matched veneer on the top and the bottom.

The interesting thing about their video is it made me think of a cornhole board as nothing more than a table with two legs and a hole it it. The video on how they make the boards is worth a watch. Still can't imagine paying $2,400 for cornhole boards, but it is well made.


----------



## nogeel (Jun 22, 2015)

The PlyBoo looks awesome BTW.


----------



## nogeel (Jun 22, 2015)

Any tips on cutting a circular inlay for around the hole?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Google "how to make a guitar rosette"


----------

